# Thread in Frame- Klasse



## Andi I (31. Mrz 2005)

Hi!   

Ich habe ein Frame, in dem ich ein Applet erzeuge, dass alle 100ms seine Hintergrundfarbe ändert. Bitte seht euch mal an wo hier der Fehler liegt... 




```
public static void main(String[] args)
    {

 	JFrame f = new xyz();

	  f.setLocation(100,0);

      f.pack();
	  f.setSize(800,400);
          //sichtbar setzen
      f.setVisible(true);

		SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable ()
		{	Thread uhr;
			int i =0;
			int j= 50;
			int k = 100;
			public void start() {
			        if ( uhr == null ) {
			            uhr = new Thread ( this );
			            uhr.start();
			        }
			    }

			    public void stop() {
			        if ( uhr != null ) {
			            uhr.stop();
			            uhr = null;
			        }
			    }

			    public void run() {
			        for ( ; ; ) {
						i=i+1;
						j=j+1;
						k=k+1;

						if(i==255)
							i=0;
						if(j==255)
							j=0;
						if(k==255)
							k=0;
						getContentPane().setBackground(new Color(i,j,k));

			            try { Thread.sleep ( 100 ); }
			            catch ( InterruptedException e ) { }
			        }
    }

		});


  } //main
```





Bitte um Hilfe!!


mfg, Andi


----------



## Roar (31. Mrz 2005)

Andi I hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bitte seht euch mal an wo hier der Fehler liegt...



welcher fehler?


----------



## Andi I (31. Mrz 2005)

Can't make a static reference to nonstatic variable java.awt.Container getContentPane() in void run().

und

uses or overrides a deprecated API.  Recompile with "-deprecation" for details.


mfg, Andi I


----------

